# HTTP 403 Forbidden



## cnynctry (Aug 23, 2008)

For the last 2 weeks I have been unable to access this web site. I thought it was down. I have received an error message HTTP 403 Forbidden The website declined to show this webpage. This error (HTTP 403 Forbidden) means that Internet Explorer was able to connect to the website, but it does not have permission to view the webpage.

I am able to access from work but it goes through a proxy server. So now I know that the site is up. Thinking it my home computer I delete all the cookies, temp internet files, make sure that there is noting configured on McAfee or firewall. I even used 3 different computers and still the same error. Since the error said it connected to the site it doesnt seem it's my system or provider. Even though no one else on my provider could access this site, even the provider help tech. Since I can log on through a proxy I'm not banned. I did leave a message on the contact us link. going through a proxy doesnt cut it. This and the sister rifle forum are the only sites it happens on. Same thing using firefox and IE. Help!


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess most of us gun guys are computer illiterate. LOL I know where the porn is but that is about it


----------



## cnynctry (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm getting ready to shoot the computer.


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

Give me some more info. What security software are you running? I've seen certain very secure anti-virus programs such as Kaspersky block certain websites for whatever reason. You obviously shouldn't have to use a proxy to view the site. With IE 7 you can go into Tools/Options/Advanced Tab and reset the browser to factory default settings. That may help.

Another thought, perhaps if you have a router, it's possible that the access restriction settings are blocking the site. I'm fishing here and just thinking about things that could cause this.

Another thing, I'm sure you've done this but make sure you're actually typing the address (www.handgunforum.net) into your browser's address bar and not using a bookmark. If the bookmark was originally created for a resource that no longer exists or you don't have permission to access without be logged in, that could cause this as well.

Give me the info I've asked for and I'll continue to search and try to help you with this problem.


----------



## cnynctry (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, all things I've thought of too. Problem has been solved. Spamers were using my provider and it was being blocked. My specific IP address has now been allowed and all is good.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We just didn't want you to see all the awesome stuff we talked about over the past 2 weeks :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## cnynctry (Aug 23, 2008)

It'll take me a while to catch up.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I can get on this site and sign in with my laptop running Vista but not with either of my desktops (one Vista, one XP). I can go to the sign in page but when I try to sign in it doesn't let me. All computers go through the same router, kinda puzzling, any ideas?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mtlmgc said:


> I can get on this site and sign in with my laptop running Vista but not with either of my desktops (one Vista, one XP). I can go to the sign in page but when I try to sign in it doesn't let me. All computers go through the same router, kinda puzzling, any ideas?


What do you mean you try to sign in and it doesn't let you? More details...:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> What do you mean you try to sign in and it doesn't let you? More details...:watching:
> 
> -Jeff-


+1

more details...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I updated my browser (Mozilla Firefox) and had some troubles for a day or so. Most of it was settings changes with the update. Checking security settings and making sure cookies (even third party cookies) was enabled solved the issue. This site will clear cookies on exit anyway.


----------

